# 10 w-o pup still pulls at the leash. Any advice?



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

Gina, my 10 w-o GSD puppy is doing very well so far with training. 

Since she's still soooooooooooooo young and very excited and playful, I'm NOT angry at all that she pulls at the leash if I walk her.

My question is only: HOW can I teach her to calm down and walk in a 
proper way?

Any advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Walking on a leash for a 10 week old puppy is B O R I N G....... I don't expect my pups to get the hang of leash walking until they are around 4 - 6 months old. 

Make yourself and the walks more fun for the puppy. If you really just want to stop the pulling and not try any fun stuff then when you pups leash get tight STOP don't move. Eventually the pup will figure out to come back to you and then you can move forward.

I would just bring some toys and treats and make staying near my side lots of fun.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Or walk like a crazy person! You may have to get in the middle of a field to do this, but the idea is to keep ramdomly changing directions. Walk a few steps forward, then suddenly turn and go right a few steps, then turn around and go the opposite direction for 10 steps, then swerve wildly to the left...then trot really fast, then turn and walk very slowly...keep it totally random. 

By doing this, the pup will be forced to pay attention to you---he may think, "she's lost her mind, and I better watch out or I'm going to get run over..." but at least he'll be watching you instead of thinking that he is leading the parade.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

It is to early to expect the pup to walk perfectly. If you still have the problem in a few months post again and I will tell you what worked for me.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: 10 w-o pup still pulls at the leash. Any advic*

I'm going to try to remember this when we bring our little one home this summer!



> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlOr walk like a crazy person! You may have to get in the middle of a field to do this, but the idea is to keep ramdomly changing directions. Walk a few steps forward, then suddenly turn and go right a few steps, then turn around and go the opposite direction for 10 steps, then swerve wildly to the left...then trot really fast, then turn and walk very slowly...keep it totally random.
> 
> By doing this, the pup will be forced to pay attention to you---he may think, "she's lost her mind, and I better watch out or I'm going to get run over..." but at least he'll be watching you instead of thinking that he is leading the parade.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: 10 w-o pup still pulls at the leash. Any advic*

Hi Timber 1,

Thanks for your quick advice.

Take care,


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: 10 w-o pup still pulls at the leash. Any advic*

Hello Wisc. Tiger,
Tracy, and 
SunCzarina

I just want to thank you, too!!

As I already said many times before, this forum is indeed a nice place to
be because people are soooo friendly and helpful.

Take care and be good to your four-legged friends!!!


----------

